# adobe-flash-10.3.181.14-r1 & chromium-12.0.742.53

## soban_

Przy ostatnim upgradzie z adobe-flash tym w temacie zauwazylem ze youtube i inne stronki zaczynaja zle chodzic - trzeba odswiezac f5 aby zaskoczyly, do tego maja tendencje do zawieszek. Moje pytanko do Was brzmi, tez macie cos takiego na chromium - czy tylko u mnie tak jest? Zamaskowalem najnowszego flasha i wydaje sie, jakby problem zniknal - jednak nie jestem co do tego przekonany. Jak potrzeba jakies dodatkowe informacje to prosze pisac:

```
[12:21:42] root@SoBaN-PC /home/soban # eix -I chromium

[I] www-client/chromium

     Available versions:  

        (0)     (~)11.0.696.16[1] (~)11.0.696.25[1] 11.0.696.68 (~)12.0.742.21 (~)12.0.742.53 [M](~)13.0.761.0 [M](~)13.0.767.1

        (live)  [M]**9999-r1

        {cups gnome gnome-keyring kerberos test xinerama}

     Installed versions:  12.0.742.53(03:47:04 14.05.2011)(cups gnome kerberos -gnome-keyring -test -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://chromium.org/

     Description:         Open-source version of Google Chrome web browser

[1] "sabayon" layman/sabayon

[12:24:28] root@SoBaN-PC /home/soban # eix -I adobe-flash

[U] www-plugins/adobe-flash

     Available versions:  10.0.42.34!m!s[2] 10.0.45.2!m!s[2] (~)10.0.45.2-r1!m!s[2] (~)10.0.45.2-r2!m!s[2] (~)10.1_beta3!s[3] 10.1.53.64!m!s[1] 10.1.85.3!m!s[1] 10.1.102.64-r1!m!s[1] 10.2.152.27!m!s[1] 10.2.152.27!m!s[4] 10.2.159.1!m!s (~)10.2.159.1_p201011173!m!s (~)10.2.161.23_pre20100927!m!s[5] [m](~)10.3.181.14-r1!m!s {+32bit +64bit bindist kde multilib nspluginwrapper vdpau}                                                                                            

     Installed versions:  10.2.159.1_p201011173!m!s(12:05:32 19.05.2011)(32bit 64bit multilib -bindist -vdpau)

     Homepage:            http://www.adobe.com/flashplayer

     Description:         Adobe Flash Player
```

Czy moze byc to cos zle tylko u mnie?

----------

## SlashBeast

Aktualnie flash w portage jest 32bitowy i odpalany przez nspluginwrappera, dlatego chodzi tak a nie inaczej.

----------

## soban_

Zgadza sie, ale wersja ktora aktualnie mam zainstalowana (10.2.159.1_p201011173) - tez dziala na tej zasadzie i dziala w moim odczuciu lepiej. Jednak nie powoduje az takich problemow jak 10.3.181.14-r1, no chyba ze cos przeoczylem.

----------

## Garrappachc

Ja musiałem zrobić downgrade'a, bo mi na najnowszym flashu dźwięk nie działał. Cóż, ~amd64.

----------

## soban_

Tylko problem z dzwiekiem miales? Czy youtube tez sie zacinal i nie chcial dalej bufforowac? No i przy jakiej wersji to bylo - najnowsza czyli 10.3.181.14-r1? : )

----------

## Jacekalex

Ja mam:

```
media-libs/libflash-0.4.10-r1

media-libs/libflashsupport-jack-9999

www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.159.1 (vdpau)
```

I względnie działa w miarę znośnie.

Tylko że ja mam ~x86, ale za to conieco rozrabia grsecurity/pax   :Twisted Evil: 

Edyta:

Działa dźwięk i na jacku i na alsie (dmix)

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Thu May 19, 2011 7:14 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Garrappachc

Tak, to było 10.3, obecnie mam 10.2 (pod downgradzie). Nie działał mi tylko dźwięk, z tym, że ja używam jacka, także możliwe, że nie było supportu z tej strony.

----------

## bunny1985

nie lepiej wywalić flasha z portage i wrzućić z adobe labs 64 bity? jak dotąd działa o niebo lepiej niż 32 bitowa wersja  z nspluginwraperem/ 

cześć wogóle wszystkim. to mój pierwszy post  :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

Hmmm to jest ciekawa propozycja, jeszcze ktos moze testowal go?

----------

## Pryka

U mnie na 10.3.181.14-r1 jest obecnie kosmos, liczne artefakty, flash "przebija" przez wszystko, jak zakrywam film jakimś okienkiem to i tak się wyświetla, rżnie się jak cholera, a odpalenie dwóch okienek flashowych na raz to pokaz slajdów.

----------

## SlashBeast

Przebijanie mialem, jak testowalem flasha 32bitowego z vdpau, wylacz vdpau i bedzie lepiej.

----------

## Pryka

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Przebijanie mialem, jak testowalem flasha 32bitowego z vdpau, wylacz vdpau i bedzie lepiej.

 

Problem w tym, że właśnie mam wyłączone.

----------

## one_and_only

Wyłącz akcelerację: prawym->ustawienia->przyspieszenie sprzętowe.

BTW, są i dobre newsy (plotki?) dla 64-bitowców i użytkowników GMA Intela: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTQ1NQ

----------

## Pryka

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> Wyłącz akcelerację: prawym->ustawienia->przyspieszenie sprzętowe.

 

Nic nie daje, dalej przebija, tnie się i zawiesza ciągle...

----------

## soban_

Dzisiaj tez mialem dziwna sytulacje (na kilka klatek) przeswietlal youtube zostawiony na chromium - gdy ogladalem film na kmplayerze. Nie wiem co sie z tym flashem dzieje...

----------

## Pryka

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Dzisiaj tez mialem dziwna sytulacje (na kilka klatek) przeswietlal youtube zostawiony na chromium - gdy ogladalem film na kmplayerze. Nie wiem co sie z tym flashem dzieje...

 

Wiesz mi się praktycznie w 80% przypadkach zawiesza FF jak odtwarzam coś we flashu... A na dodatek po killowaniu Firefoxa flash dalej sobie w najlepsze działa i odtwarza mi się na pulpicie przez jakiś czas O_o

----------

## bunny1985

MIałem chyba wszystkie opisywane przez was problemy, dopóki korzystałem z pluginu dla 32 bitów. 64 bity używam już blisko pół roku i naprawdę dział wyśmienicie.

----------

